# Pro MMA in New York



## Mark Jacobs (Feb 19, 2013)

For those of you interested in the New York MMA scene, I reported this story tonight:

From the this just in department: New York-based promoter Lou Neglia said he will be the first person to openly promote professional mixed martial arts in New York staging a show in May, probably in Manhattan...

http://writingfighting.wordpress.co...coming-to-new-york-and-sooner-than-you-think/


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 19, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## Mark Jacobs (Feb 21, 2013)

Most recent events and some investigative stuff on New York's list of "approved" martial arts sanctioning bodies that I reported last night:

Breaking News: UFC and Bellator Seek MMA Sanctioning Options in New York...

http://writingfighting.wordpress.co...tor-seek-mma-sanctioning-options-in-new-york/


----------



## Steve (Feb 21, 2013)

Mark Jacobs said:


> Most recent events and some investigative stuff on New York's list of "approved" martial arts sanctioning bodies that I reported last night:
> 
> Breaking News: UFC and Bellator Seek MMA Sanctioning Options in New York...
> 
> http://writingfighting.wordpress.co...tor-seek-mma-sanctioning-options-in-new-york/


Great news.


----------

